# Are gamebred Pit bulls used for fighting?



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

I was watching this video because I was looking at how cute and muscular gamebred Pit bulls were





and I googled wildside kennels and this popped up
Kennel where pit bulls seized called a major breeding center - Winston-Salem Journal: Local News

and most of the youtube videos with the title "gamebred Pit bulls" the dogs usually have scars and big chains but then I thought maybe it could be from weight pull or something?

Please help me :snow:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

A game dog is a dog that has been fought, a game bred dog is a dog bred from fighting dogs with in a certain number of generations. 

As for the link to a new report, I wouldn't even waste the time to read what a media bases facility has published.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

American_Pit13 said:


> A game dog is a dog that has been fought, a game bred dog is a dog bred from fighting dogs with in a certain number of generations.
> 
> As for the link to a new report, I wouldn't even waste the time to read what a media bases facility has published.


:goodpost: although technically not all dogs that have fought are game... but generally speaking :goodpost:

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes I worded that wrong. A dog is proven game by fighting and showing it's ability.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

American_Pit13 said:


> Yes I worded that wrong. A dog is proven game by fighting and showing it's ability.


Then it's off spring would be considered game bred:woof:


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you!!!! How come so many videos on youtube of game dogs with scars and big chains still hasn't been caught of dog fighting?


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

at dude had his hands on some good lookin dogs.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Well as you can see, that wild side has been investigated/busted... Whatever you want to call it..already. The big chains used by these owners keep them secure and out of reach of other dogs. A lot of scaring can come from accidental contact with another dog on the yard. Hell I don't have game bred dogs and I've had a few accidents myself in the past.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

SaliiiShark said:


> Thank you!!!! How come so many videos on youtube of game dogs with scars and big chains still hasn't been caught of dog fighting?


As Dave said having a game bred dog with scars on a chain doesn't mean you are fighting dogs. Thoughts like this are what get peoples yards in trouble, their dogs are taken and destroyed, they get cleared of not actually fighting dogs, yet all there animals have already been killed.


----------



## welder (Jan 25, 2013)

dont let the chains sway your thinkin.really thats one of the best secure ways(not the only) to keep a game bred apbt and sometimes its not 100% sure.we,ve seen them scale 6-7 ft fences,dig under them,and break chains that were not strong enuf or mantained.and if they git gone more than likely another dog will cross its path and if its game bred or not nothin good will come from the outcome.the dogs looked to b very happy and very healthy...................................sorry for my previous post.i should go bac to readn more than typing lol.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Yea I have 2 American Bullies that have scars on their faces...it's all from play. If somebody accused me of otherwise I would end the conversation rudely and quick!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

WOW!!!!! my bothers and sisters, thank you so much for explaining what 'gamedogs' and 'gamebred dogs' are. even tho you dont own APBT'S you have the knowledge it takes to explain correctly[almost] eg. some dogs that are fought are not game. some dogs that are not fought MIGHT be game, but until either one has had its gameness tested you just dont know.

as far as the chains, i always use transport chains, from, 5/16 for 5mos- 1yrold then move them up to 3/8 size til their bout 6yr old then move them back down to a 5/16 again EVERYTHING but the chain and axle is stainless steel. might cost more, but i sleep good at night knowing i have the best possible hook-ups that can be made.

we are all in this together, because, if a staff, bully, or blue had an incident it would say 'PIT BULL'.

what scares me the most tho, is not anyone being bit, my partner has a 4yr old and all his friends and cousins always around playing, when they go up to their area, we dont really trim the toe nails with all the digging and running, the child going in their spot and getting scratched down the face. the dog only wanting to play the child wanting to play then so quick it can happen.

thats why we have a 6' fence that goes around the whole yard bout an acre under lock and key. got to be a RESPONSIBLE owner. thanks again for the ones who spoke up.

take care, YIS you are my friend


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

all great posts... EVERYONE!! Love it~

Lets also not forget that kennel accidents happen with all high end dogs, GSD, Malis, Rotties, Sleddogs, Hounds, and especially Bulldogs (APBTs) .. These are when dogs break equipment (chain/fence hardware) and get at each other. High end dogs like to fight and especially dogs that havent had their oil checked and cured out. So NO you can't say OH he has game bred dogs on chains with scars he's fighting.. NO .. the dogs probably had an accident or two. ... Unless you gotta witness to the bet, handshake, and bout, you do not have dog fighting. Speculation is dangerous and not for bulldog owners, only truth.


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

Wow!! *Thank you SOOO much*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Firehazard said:


> all great posts... EVERYONE!! Love it~
> 
> *Lets also not forget that kennel accidents happen with all high end dogs, GSD, Malis, Rotties, Sleddogs, Hounds, and especially Bulldogs (APBTs)* ..


:goodpost::goodpost:

I just had a kennel friend lose one of her top GSD bitches in a yard accident.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i dont know if high-end means the same thing as high strung???? but mine are definitely high-strung, no grass growing in their area, and when its feeding time, there is an order, and they will let you know who gets fed before who. 
got them close enuf to play tug, got one or two if they lose at tug they just set and stare at the dog til they play again. its funny, cause you know what their thinkin.

got to agree with FIRE tho you mess around with these animals long enuf your gonna have an accident. thats why our whole yard is fenced in, if something were to happen, and a dog get loose, it will be contained and not running loose. yes might not be pretty when i find out, but at least its not fifi the neighbors poodle.

back in the day, didnt have fenced in had one get loose on a sun nite bout 9 so hear i am goin thru the neighborhood hollerin out my dogs name, of all the names in the world i named him 'SHARK' take care,

YIS


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

Hahaha!! *Shark come here Shark!!*


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

it wasnt to funny to me at the time, this was about a 59lb'er in shape, so i'm FREAKIN he was a baby towards people, but when he saw another animal the destruction was unbelieveable. had 2 leashes EVERYTIME i took him anywhere, one for a harness i put on him before taking off chain, wrapped that leash around waist. then two 1" collars around neck with leash tied around wrist. like i said he was fine around people. but got to be AWARE at all times. 

but now, kinda funny, take care, 
YIS


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Hahaha... absolutely.. I had dog like that .. Hellfire and brimstone he was..


----------



## SaliiiShark (Jul 13, 2012)

Most Pit bulls are like that  , Unless the gameness or dog aggression has been bred out
I know when I get my Pit bull, I *need* to take him out to dog parks as a puppy so he can be friendly towards everyone :')


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

SaliiiShark said:


> Most Pit bulls are like that  , Unless the gameness or dog aggression has been bred out
> I know when I get my Pit bull, I *need* to take him out to dog parks as a puppy so he can be friendly towards everyone :')


no u dont... he'll either be DA or he wont. u cant train that out of him.... what u can train is him to ignore other dogs on command. but dog parks are bad on several lvls.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

no dog parks.No matter how much you socialize an apbt there is always some chance of dog aggression.It's in their genes.
If you take your dog to a dog park and it ends up getting into a spat,your dog will be to blame even if they didn't start it.
Please read up around here and gain some knowledge.It's great that you're trying to learn as much now before you get one


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

and just in case everyone didn't know,jr member means child.So everyone please be patient


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

sallishark: i'm fixin to give you the ABSOLUTE best advice anyone can give you. the number one rule is: NEVER, EVER, let your dog show aggression without some kind of repremand. 

basically, all dogs want to do whatever they can do to please their owner. from poodles, to labs, to APBT's. if at any time, while he's becoming aggressive he sees that your not gonna stop him, he will think its ok, and its not. the only thing is with the APBT, and other dogs is, its about like pee wee herman and arnold swisherswagger. big difference huh? 

even by asking questions, is showing your concern for the well-being of your dog, and thats promoting a positive image, so thumbs up to ya.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

oh yea, as far as dog parks, i think i'd be leary also, if for no other reason i dont want my dog to catch anything from one of the other dogs thtas been up there.

all you have to do is walk thru the same place that someone with parvo on their shoes, then the next thing you know your dog has got parvo. you could go isit someone with pups with it on your feet and give it to them. which is why after we have a litter, we dont go to anyones house who's got dogs, or no one who got dogs is allowed over. and got a wash tub with mixture water and bleach to walk thru if we suspect something might be on our feet. but to kill parvo you only need 1/32 ratio but we mix waaaaayyyy!!!!!! stronger dont take no chances.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Personally I view the "game bred" talk a joke, the individual proves itself.. all by saying "game bred" is to say you have a properly bred Bulldog.. nothing more nothing less.otherwise pet bred or show bred aka AST


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

the only thing about 'game bred' is you could have some inbred redboy thats BRED to be 'game' or some linebred thats gonna be 'game'.
or you could have, a jocko,eli,bolio,chinaman, turtlebuster, dog all from quality indaviduals but would most if not all of the breeders that breed for gameness, waste their time on a dog bred like that, NO.
not saying that a miracle couldnt happen. but i try not to bet on miracles.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

surfer said:


> the only thing about 'game bred' is you could have some inbred redboy thats BRED to be 'game' or some linebred thats gonna be 'game'.
> or you could have, a jocko,eli,bolio,chinaman, turtlebuster, dog all from quality indaviduals but would most if not all of the breeders that breed for gameness, waste their time on a dog bred like that, NO.
> not saying that a miracle couldnt happen. but i try not to bet on miracles.


Truth.. However most people whom use the term absolutely despise such of history with these Bulldogs and have zero desire to roll their dogs.. So using the term in my honest opinion is idiotic and makes no sense. Those that do or those whom i have spoken to that are of age that have matched, do not use such terms as it is what it is.. The function is. I tend to side with that aspect however i'm sure i don't need to tell you this, of course.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Common sense does go along way with high end dogs let alone these.. You can only say so much in Crayon before the Crayola Mountain is empty. ^^ Last 3 posts sum it up.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

K.M., i pretty much agree with you, even back in the day, sometimes you would hear or say the word 'game' but mostly said at home in the circle. but you already knew that someone had deemed that dog to be game,[in his eyes].

if we dont, we should all know gameness comes in different levels.
some people can [look] at a dog from zero minutes until forever and not ever feel secure enuf to judge ones gameness enuf to make a wager. 
then theres some that can tell after 2-3 peeks.
then there was maurice carver who, it was said could tell how 'game' one was in 10 minutes.

we all judge gameness differently, you have from 'rank cur' to 'dead game' 
then everything in between


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

^^ exaclty......... :clap: I was learn-ed <--{{ LOL from them old school fellers like that, who could pick a game dog out like most people choose color..


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> Personally I view the "game bred" talk a joke, the individual proves itself.. all by saying "game bred" is to say you have a properly bred Bulldog.. nothing more nothing less.otherwise pet bred or show bred aka AST


Dude..... you negative rep'd me... I nearly  and fell back in it.. hahaha


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Dude..... you negative rep'd me... I nearly  and fell back in it.. hahaha


I did? Lmao


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Personally I view the "game bred" talk a joke, the individual proves itself.. all by saying "game bred" is to say you have a properly bred Bulldog.. nothing more nothing less.otherwise pet bred or show bred aka AST


I'm not sure why this is being picked apart. The individual dog is not being evaluated as game or not...but rather game bred. And the definition of game bred speaks for itself.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> I'm not sure why this is being picked apart. The individual dog is not being evaluated as game or not...but rather game bred. And the definition of game bred speaks for itself.


Nothing being picked apart as it IS all related to the term "game bred".. Pretty obvious I would have thought,, the topic and the subject is all connected..

The term "Game Bred" is simply saying, you have a traditional stock Bulldog.. Or Bulldog.. Or any there of, i find it being used most commonly among show people from the ADBA however not limited there. It gets passed along as if there is representation of something more, a great pedigree is a great pedigree.. A great dog is a great dog. The pedigree tells you what genetics are behind the animal thus you can have your expectations in black and white between this and what the animal was bred for aka what the genetics are used for. (i.e animal defines itself)

When referencing "Game Bred" it means very little if the said Bulldog does not possess. If you take an "APBT" down from show stock, lets just say ADBA standard and many of titled by registry. Very little in the scale of things separate this "APBT" to an AST.. After all, there is a reason for the same genetic pool and subject to difference of breed, strain, substrain.. What have you. Function.

So we go back to the subject of "Game Bred" and what it means.. The answer is already been there for many years.

As to the topic question and what my post recalled.. Are "gamebred Pit Bulls" used for dog fighting? The Dog defines itself. If you look at history the answer can be Yes and No. However, high end.. Well again, answer already there.

Something i learned very early on, ALL is a circle of wealth for truth.. It ALL intertwines and when you begin to pick up one aspect, the others tend to become clearer and clearer as time moves on.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:rofl:^^ get outta my head~ :cheers: to a good post and sums up our whole conversations of the past. up: Game, gamebred, high end, show, pet.... Its all there: anyone who has eyes should see, who has ears should hear.......


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Firehazard said:


> :rofl:^^ get outta my head~ :cheers: to a good post and sums up our whole conversations of the past. up: Game, gamebred, high end, show, pet.... Its all there: anyone who has eyes should see, who has ears should hear.......


Learn it, live it, love it!.....or get a Labrador so you won't have to think about it


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

surfer said:


> oh yea, as far as dog parks, i think i'd be leary also, if for no other reason i dont want my dog to catch anything from one of the other dogs thtas been up there.


This is why I say that dogs parks should be avoided for all breeds. Dog don't belong in parks, children do. This is another way people try to put human ideas to animals. They don't need parks, or strollers, or daycare. They don't need clothes either but those are cute sometimes  Lol


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> Nothing being picked apart as it IS all related to the term "game bred".. Pretty obvious I would have thought,, the topic and the subject is all connected..
> 
> The term "Game Bred" is simply saying, you have a traditional stock Bulldog.. Or Bulldog.. Or any there of, i find it being used most commonly among show people from the ADBA however not limited there. It gets passed along as if there is representation of something more, a great pedigree is a great pedigree.. A great dog is a great dog. The pedigree tells you what genetics are behind the animal thus you can have your expectations in black and white between this and what the animal was bred for aka what the genetics are used for. (i.e animal defines itself)
> 
> ...


To be "game bred" is to be bred from game dogs, simple as that, and the definition itself. Whether the pup ends up game as hell, or a total cur, is meaningless to the definition...it is still "game bred". And that was my point. Now, I am aware that you are very cynical/skeptical when it comes to what truly exists these days as far as this breed is concerned, understandably, but certainly you concede the existence of game bred bulldogs if gameness has been shown within a reasonable timeline in the pedigree. Once again, I'm referring to the very definition and NOT what has, or hasn't, been determined about the individual pup. They are out there! To all, I apologize for being off topic.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> To be "game bred" is to be bred from game dogs, simple as that, and the definition itself. Whether the pup ends up game as hell, or a total cur, is meaningless to the definition...it is still "game bred". And that was my point. Now, I am aware that you are very cynical/skeptical when it comes to what truly exists these days as far as this breed is concerned, understandably, but certainly you concede the existence of game bred bulldogs if gameness has been shown within a reasonable timeline in the pedigree. Once again, I'm referring to the very definition and NOT what has, or hasn't, been determined about the individual pup. They are out there! To all, I apologize for being off topic.


I think either you aren't seeing what I'm saying clearly or misinterpretations.. either way I'm not sure how elsei could break it down any clearer.. perhaps Stan will explain easier or to avoid going off topic a new thread..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

KMdogs said:


> I think either you aren't seeing what I'm saying clearly or misinterpretations.. either way I'm not sure how elsei could break it down any clearer.. perhaps Stan will explain easier or to avoid going off topic a new thread..


LOL, that's exactly how I feel about my explanation. Can't be more clear on what "game bred" means LOL. The minute that pup hits the ground it's game bred, if from game, whether it lives up to the reputation...who knows. We will just move on


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Its cause your both singing the same song in different languages...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Its cause your both singing the same song in different languages...


New to old language, story that keeps on keeping on eh?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

:cheers: ~ all the time ~ :cheers:


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Its cause your both singing the same song in different languages...


LOL, that's exactly what it is. Your both right!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Saint Francis said:


> LOL, that's exactly how I feel about my explanation. Can't be more clear on what "game bred" means LOL. The minute that pup hits the ground it's game bred, if from game, whether it lives up to the reputation...who knows. We will just move on


Okay here is the most simple explanation of my posts..

"Game Bred" - Bulldog or Bandog (over 75lbs)

"Show Bred" - AST

All Bulldogs or Bandogs until otherwise proven thus Proven Game, APBT in all sense of the word.

Papers mean nothing. Words mean nothing. Function is all and all follows suit.

SO.. What does this have to do with anything? I do not like to use the term "game bred" often as it only equates to that of Bulldog. The context is everything, MANY use this term either as a negative light (media) OR as a method of saying "LOOK WHAT I GOT" as it is supposed to represent something MORE than Bulldog.. IT IS Bulldog!

The topic? Are "game bred" used for dog fighting? Well, Bulldogs PROVEN.. APBT.. Yes. High End Bulldog of which has not, No. Yes and No answers it.

If still confused, there is no simpler explanation i could give..

In essence, we are saying the exact same thing.

Also, another reason i would rarely use the "game bred" term is because majority of people if not damn near all that do use it, have no desire to roll or match, have no desired respect of that past and that instilled, thus what in the hell is the point in saying that is what you have in a proud manor while side by side you are fully against it? Uh.. Yeah, makes no sense.

To you or someone else "Game Bred" to me is just a new way of saying you have a Bulldog.. Or High End Bulldog depending on that use of genetics and outcome of genetics.. OR Traditional Bulldog IF the shoe fits.

It is simplified and makes sense as it has always been.


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm with st. fran. you can take and old scatterbred dog, that one would not consider to be game, and NOT say thats a game bred dog. one that his parents went 4hrs and all 4 gr. parents went 4hrs, and all 8 gr. granparents went 4hrs. 

i believe you could say that, that is a GAME BRED dog. 

might be the biggest cur in the world, but he was bred to be game.

YIS


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

surfer said:


> i'm with st. fran. you can take and old scatterbred dog, that one would not consider to be game, and NOT say thats a game bred dog. one that his parents went 4hrs and all 4 gr. parents went 4hrs, and all 8 gr. granparents went 4hrs.
> 
> i believe you could say that, that is a GAME BRED dog.
> 
> ...


Thats funny hard core truth right there.. The best men in the game will back that statement in general. Game bred rough mouth curs are all over, and show me a dog that doesnt have a cur in its 7gen. Some greats started out with a cur, some greats cur'd in the [] in that same moment turned into fire.. what I call a fear fighter, saying NO, I will not die today!.. VS the dog of PREY that says,, Heheheh, LUNCH! THen there are those dogs that just love to squab regardless. Game has been attributed to them all.. Game dogs turn cold and game dogs thought to be cold after a L went on to win 14 more or more  Those are my favorites the ones that get back up after an L.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Thats funny hard core truth right there.. The best men in the game will back that statement in general. Game bred rough mouth curs are all over, and show me a dog that doesnt have a cur in its 7gen. Some greats started out with a cur, some greats cur'd in the [] in that same moment turned into fire.. what I call a fear fighter, saying NO, I will not die today!.. VS the dog of PREY that says,, Heheheh, LUNCH! THen there are those dogs that just love to squab regardless. Game has been attributed to them all.. Game dogs turn cold and game dogs thought to be cold after a L went on to win 14 more or more  Those are my favorites the ones that get back up after an L.


Right up there with dead game, coming back after a loss..

As to the rest,, thus Bulldog.. Same definition by different lingo. :thumbsup:


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Quick question... I agree with the statement that there were always be some kind of DA with the apbt. Do people find that am bullies can be just as DA as the apbt? We have a game bred apbt female that is only 16 weeks now... and we have a grown am bullie who is super layed back but Im wondering if they could get into it later. The breeder had to keep there yard chained seperatley, especially with the males.. but Im wondering how it will be once she gets older. She won't get to be near the am bullys size... Im thinking like 50 pounds TOPS.


----------



## dday (Oct 5, 2010)

ScruffDaddy said:


> Quick question... I agree with the statement that there were always be some kind of DA with the apbt. Do people find that am bullies can be just as DA as the apbt? We have a game bred apbt female that is only 16 weeks now... and we have a grown am bullie who is super layed back but Im wondering if they could get into it later. The breeder had to keep there yard chained seperatley, especially with the males.. but Im wondering how it will be once she gets older. She won't get to be near the am bullys size... Im thinking like 50 pounds TOPS.


I have only owned what people call "game bred" APBT's. But from my understanding, bullies are usually far less DA than apbt's. If your bully is a male, they may get along just fine being they would be of the opposite sex. But even being of the opposite sex is no guaranty as I have learned the hard way. Personally I have a policy to never let two apbt's alone together, even supervised, because I am not crazy about separating two determined combatants by myself ! And as far as size goes, it is usually irrelevant if you where thinking she would be intimidated by the bullys size. But like you stated the one is a layed back bully, so your situation may be different as far as DA goes. The bully experts on this forum I am sure can help with the bully part.


----------



## ScruffDaddy (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for the response dday. I guess I guess I shoudlnt techinally use the word "game bred" because that is apprently thrown around loosely. I am waiting on her ped but the breeder was just kinda of like "now you need to be made aware that she is a "fighting breed". It didnt differ me - Im just hoping we can keep the peace as she gets bigger. The bully like I said is super layed back so I am hopinh she ill just kinda follow his lead!


----------



## OldDog (Mar 4, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Yes I worded that wrong. A dog is proven game by fighting and showing it's ability.


 No , historically speaking there has been many a dog with ability whose gameness was in question and there have equally been examples of dogs who were very , very game and lacked any significant ability.

Never confuse one with the other.

By the way , for our friend from England , *no* dog is game until it has proven itself to be so , it is most definitely *not* " all dogs are game until proven otherwise."


----------

